# Everglades National Park - Park Implements Snake Bight Pole and Troll Zone in Florida Bay



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.nps.gov/ever/parknews/everprnationalparkadvisory.htm

Everglades National Park Advisory

Date: December 27, 2010
Contact: Linda Friar, 305-242-7714
Contact: Dave Hallac, 305-302-4055
Contact: Fred Herling, 305-242-7704

Park Implements Snake Bight Pole and Troll Zone in Florida Bay

Homestead Florida: Everglades National Park Superintendent Dan Kimball announced the designation of Snake Bight as a pole and troll boating zone in Florida Bay, effective January 1, 2011. “This new protective zone was created to provide enhanced protection of Snake Bight’s sensitive aquatic vegetation and wilderness resources, improve the quality of flats fishing, enhance paddling and wildlife viewing opportunities, and expand education on proper shallow water boating techniques,” said Kimball.

Boaters should be aware that within the pole and troll zone, internal combustion motors can only be used in Tin Can or Snake Bight channels (where on-plane transit is permitted), and in the Jimmy’s Lake idle speed-no wake area. Within all other areas of the pole and troll zone, boats may only be propelled by push poles, paddles, or electric trolling motors.

The idea for this management strategy emerged following General Management Plan (GMP) meetings in 2009, when new scientific and visitor use information, along with a new set of preliminary marine area alternatives, was presented to the public. That effort resulted in meaningful public input on ways to improve management of Florida Bay. Park staff developed several alternatives for a pole and troll zone,held public meetings, and received written comments over the past year on how to best implement a pole and troll zone in Florida Bay. In response to public input and support, park management selected the Snake Bight area to implement a pole and troll zone in advance of adopting the GMP, expected to be completed in 2012.

Implementation of the pole and troll zone will include an educational component. Waterproof brochures in English and Spanish will be distributed at the park entrance station and at local bait and tackle shops, marinas, and boat ramps. Rangers will also be talking with recreational anglers and park fishing guides about the new zone to ensure park users understand the new regulations. “This protective management measure should help prevent new seagrass scars in that area of the bay that take several years to recover and negatively impact the ecology of the bay,” said Kimball.

The park received financial support for the project from the US Fish and Wildlife Service’s Coastal Restoration grant program and donations from the Herman Lucerne Foundation, the Flamingo Friendly Tournament, and the South Florida National Parks Trust. These funding sources allowed the park to print educational materials, fabricate and install signs, and conduct scientific monitoring activities.

As part of this new program, the park is implementing a monitoring plan to help assess the pole and troll zone’s effectiveness in protecting seagrass, while enhancing fishing and other recreational experiences. In addition, the park plans to meet periodically with users to obtain feedback on how well the zone is working and ways to improve it. If you would like to provide feedback on the Snake Bight Pole and Troll Zone, please e-mail us.

For additional information, maps and updates, please visit the park's website: http://www.nps.gov/ever/poleandtroll.htm

- NPS –


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

It is about time, now all of those guys with those monster go fast and tear up the flats boats will be forced to go elsewhere and leave Snake bite to us microskiffers. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ugh. And that's probably the end of me ever fishing snake bight. 
It's a longgggggggggggggggggg pole to anywhere legal to jump on plane now. 

Fml.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> park management selected the Snake Bight area to implement a pole and troll zone in advance of adopting the GMP, expected to be completed in 2012.



Translation - More to come soon


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> Ugh. And that's probably the end of me ever fishing snake bight.
> It's a longgggggggggggggggggg pole to anywhere legal to jump on plane now.
> 
> Fml.


good! I'm tired of you guys fishing Snake Bight, and I need a place to take my yak! wooohooo!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

We all knew it was coming. It will make the ultra lite poling skiff even more popular, that along with $5 gasoline is going to hurt the bay boat market.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

> It is about time, now all of those guys with those monster go fast and tear up the flats boats will be forced to go elsewhere and leave Snake bite to us microskiffers. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


That's not accurate. I've seen many a Hells Bay Whip, or HPX-T try in vain to spin off a flat, or buzz right over the crown to run to the fish. It's years of abuse by all that is forcing the Park to these measures.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

> > park management selected the Snake Bight area to implement a pole and troll zone in advance of adopting the GMP, expected to be completed in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - More to come soon



...yes, that's the scary part.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's just going to be a pain in the ass to fish the wall.
Imagine the pole to the wall. even from Jimmy's, it's going to be a trek.

I didn't really fish snake bight all summer till we got the higher fall tides where I was able to run in with the flat being about 3' deep.
I stick to certain areas of the flat, and I'm pretty much screwed now.
If there's any kind of wind that'll make poling out to tin can channel or jimmys a pain in the ass, I won't be able to fish snake bight.

It's going to make me have to put a trolling motor on my skiff for the summer months where I normally wouldn't need one.
and even then, the flat gets so shallow in the summer months, that even a trolling motor would have trouble. I normally get into the slightly deeper areas in like 2.5' of water to jump on plane and run out of there.

But I have seen people in HPX T's trying to spin up on plane in less than a foot of water.

It just sucks for us who don't have trolling motors on our skiffs.
And not because they cost money, but because the added weight of lugging batteries and wiring plus motor make a big difference on performance on such weight sensitive small microskiffs. 
It'll be like having an extra person if not more on board.

I'm happy that it'll keep the googans off the flat, but just a bit frustrating at the same time for certain reasons. 
And the fact that who knows what this just started.
What will they come up with next?


Everyone knew it was happening.
Had anyone asked me in the summer, I wouldn't have cared. lol


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> It's just going to be a pain in the ass to fish the wall.
> Imagine the pole to the wall. even from Jimmy's, it's going to be a trek.
> 
> I didn't really fish snake bight all summer till we got the higher fall tides where I was able to run in with the flat being about 3' deep.
> ...


You'll still be able to get their bro...stick with me Daniel son...lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not worried about getting there. It's getting out of there. My pit stop to snake bight to catch 3-6 big upper 20s to early 30s reds has now become a full day trip the snake bight. I might as well just erase it from my gps. Lol

Don't mind my bitching, I just need to vent. 

And to all of you saying its not that far, I wanna see you on a skiff with a pole in your hand and see how far it is say it's not that far.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

you guys are all flamingo-poling-tightshirted-buffwearing-flyfishing masters. I'm sure you'll be fine without snake bight. but what will all the captain's that relied on it for a quick fix do? they are the main ones burning the flats running from flat to flat. Pffffffft!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

I was just there today and saw the new signs. That's what me and my dad were talking about poling in then poling out. It woulda been a pole.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Didn't run to snake bight today so haven't seen the signs. HOWEVER I did ask the park ranger at the gate for a map to the new P&T zone and she didn't have any... bit disappointed about that. If you didn't know this was coming there is the potential that you could get caught running in the P&T zone. Especially running towards porpoise point. Just my $0.0000002

Cheers
Capt. Jan

p.s. little breezy today.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Didn't run to snake bight today so haven't seen the signs. HOWEVER I did ask the park ranger at the gate for a map to the new P&T zone and she didn't have any... bit disappointed about that. If you didn't know this was coming there is the potential that you could get caught running in the P&T zone. Especially running towards porpoise point. Just my $0.0000002
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan
> ...


Ya it was breezy today. We ran to east cape and on the way back it was nasty. But im glad I found out about it before I went. First time to flamingo and it was great.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I know we are far better off with this. 
Just annoying that I'm forced to get a trolling motor now. 
The extra 100+ lbs of trolling motor and batteries will affect my top end and draft. 
I had thought that it would have been in affect in November. But I had asked around and they told me that it would be further down the line. Not anytime soon. A month later...... Lol


----------

